# 2014 Utah Retriever Schedule



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is the schedule for the 2014 year for all Retriever events in the State. All four clubs...

NOTE: *** = a new event for 2014

NURC= Northern Utah Retriever Club
GSLRC= Great Salt Lake Retriever Club 
WHRC = Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club 
WRRC = Weber River Retriever Club 

The schedule is as followed:
Jan 25 -- WHRC training day (Lee Kay) 
Feb 8 -- WRRC training day @ Ogden Bay South training grounds 0800
Feb 15 -- NURC/GSLRC training day (Lee Kay)
Feb 22 -- WHRC training day (Lee Kay)
March 1 -- NURC/GSLRC training day (Lee Kay)
March 8 -- WRRC training day @ Willard training grounds 0800
March 15 -- NURC/GSLRC training day (Lee Kay)
March 29 -- WHRC training day (Lee Kay)
April 5 -- NURC/GSLRC training day (Lee Kay)
April 12 -- WRRC training day @ Willard training grounds 0800
April 19 -- NURC/GSLRC training day (Lee Kay) 

April 25-27 -- *WHRC Licensed field trial and hunt test (Lee Kay)* 

***May 2 -- *WRRC @ Lee Kay... Field Trial Derby @ Qualifying Stakes (Lee Kay)*

***May 3 - 4 -- *WRRC @ Lee Kay ... Hunt test Single Master& Single Senior (Lee Kay)*

May 9-11 -- *NURC Licensed field trial (Lee Kay)* 

May 16-8 -- *GSLRC Licensed field trial (Lee Kay)*

May 17- 18 -- *WRRC @ Stellas Duck Club.... Hunt Test single Master, Single Senior, double Junior (Corinne)*

May 23-26 -- *WHRC Licensed Hunt Test (Lee Kay)*


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting this up. Have notices been sent out? I have only heard about the WHRC ones, I've gotten nothing about the other clubs' events.

I'm glad to see WRRC doing the extra events!


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Renee,
Thanks we are excited about the growth for sure!! The emails will go out soon. I tried to send the emails out yesterday but could not get it to go, so forwarded it to John to send out.

Should be a fun year see ya on the line.

I hope some of you guys that have been asking about hunt tests and trials make it out and get involved.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, BB.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I do not know for sure where the WRRC picnics will be held. How does one find the Ogden Bay south training grounds? How about the Willard training grounds?

I haven't been there in a while.

Thanks!


----------

